# mod_rewrite nur wie?



## Ideenmeister (4. September 2003)

moin,

hab nen prb,

ich habe ne domain 

bsp:

board.irgentwas.abc --> diese wird derzeit noch auf ne andere URL gelinkt

also auf benutzer12345.igenteinhostserver.def

nun steht aber in der adresszeite oben imma der lange häßliche name, wie bekomm ichn den weg? hab zwar ne modrewite tut hier gesehn aber irgentwie hab ichs nach  ner stunde aufgegeben .... 

kann ma mir jemand fix die 3 bis 5 zeilen Posten ?


 Ideenmeister


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. September 2003)

Bevor hier irgendjemand etwas postet, überarbeitest du bitte erstmal deinen Beitrag im Bezug auf unsere Netiquette + Nutzungsregeln.

Schick' mir den überarbeiteten Beitrag per PM und ich öffne den Thread wieder.


----------

